# Ports USB HS ?



## chaussette (3 Janvier 2009)

Voila plusieurs jours que j'essayai de monter mon HDD externe sans succés...il demeure invisible!

et là surprise la souris ne marche plus
quand je la branche elle s'allume 1 seconde puis plus rien

le pb est le même sur les 2 ports USB

que faire? sont morts les ports USB?

ps.pour info, j'ai dut réinitialiser la SMC il y a qq jours car l'ibook ne démarrait plus


----------



## chaussette (3 Janvier 2009)

aprés plusieurs reboot, la souris remarche sur les 2 ports mais le HDD externe est toujours invisible....


----------



## IP (3 Janvier 2009)

Il est en alimentation externe ou USB, le disque ?
Il est USB 1 ou 2 ?


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Janvier 2009)

(encore toi chaussette ) Je t'invite à recommencer la réinitialisation de la SMC et réinitialiser la PRAM, pour cela maintenir (Pomme +Alt + P + R juste après le gong de démarrage et attendre 3 gong sans relâcher les touches

Si ça recommence, ça sens pas bon pour la carte mère

Sinon tu peut toujours essayer de réparer les autorisations, mais je pense que ça n'auras aucun effet (Applications - Utilitaire - Utilitaire de disque - Réparer les autorisations)


----------



## chaussette (6 Janvier 2009)

IP a dit:


> Il est en alimentation externe ou USB, le disque ?
> Il est USB 1 ou 2 ?



USB2 avec une alimentation externe !


----------

